# New foster: Need advice with behavior



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

This is my second foster. So, I am new to this.
He is probably about a year, so very young, and very big. He's at least 70 pounds and quite big.
I was told that he is submissive, gets along with other dogs, but needs some obedience.

Well the first two days have been him and my dog (who also gets along with other dogs quite well) have been bickering. Short, mostly vocal fighting with neck biting. I've used my voice to call them off. I have been watching closely, and I just don't know who or what is starting it. I've seen my foster show his teeth when my dog comes close. The foster is recuperating from a neuter, but this didn't effect him in his previous foster home. 

Last night, foster and my dog got into a fight when I was making their food. (I do feed seperately) I told them to knock it off and foster walked over to his crate and just laid in there for a few hours. They are both fine, it was minor, a small scuffle, but why? 

It seems foster is now avoiding my dog. My dog will try to initiate play, sometimes they will lick each others faces, but foster is mostly ignoring and avoiding my dog.
Do two male dogs do this at first to find their position. Is this normal? 

Also, he's a jumper and he's too huge to be jumping. Last night, they were both out and foster just came running and jumped on top of me while I was sitting on the couch. On top of me, on the couch. Ouch.
Dogs are not allowed on the couch in my home. So, I told him no, off, he wouldn't budge, so I grabbed his collar, told him off and pulled him off the couch.

He seems sweet, but with all this fighting between the two, I'm a little intimidated by him and don't want to be using my hands to push him off the couch or off of me.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Two males or two females will definitely try to assert dominance on each other. The minor fights can turn major, but usually they do not. I keep a spray bottle of water to spray at my two males when they get into their dominance fights. It never started until my male hit about 1 1/2 yrs old. They were both neutered and the 1 1/2 yr old had been since about 6 months old. 
Basically they are just trying to find their spot in the pack order. The one that is more dominant should be fed first, go through doors first, ect. Usually that is the family dog that has been there longer. 

Two females will do the exact same, but ironically even when I had a female foster..though she was only 6 months old, my female never acted as bad as my two males do








Watch for any biting at the neck that is on the underside in the throat area. If they are just biting or nipping at the sides or top it is a better sign. Going for the throat at all means you need to set up gates and keep them separated. It means they are after more than just dominance or play.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Perhaps you should keep the foster's leash on when he's in the house for the time being so you can use that to pull him off things he's not supposed to be on while telling him no.

I also carried a "shaky can"--soda can with pennies in it and tape over the top, to shake at my dog and foster when they got in to little scuffles, or when she was wanting to get on furniture. She HATED the shaky can so it worked well.

If you correct your foster, perhaps after a correction, if you can then get him to do something that he does well--redirect him to a sit, stay or down, immediately after, and reward him, he'll learn what is expected and it builds his confidence a bit.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I would take a step back & treat this dog like a puppy - he's in the crate or on a tether at all times for at least the first 2 weeks, freedom is earned with good behavior & that includes no fighting/resource guarding etc; strict NILIF at all times with this boy (puppy exhuberance is jumping on you & the couch but it's also disrespectful & when he won't go off, he is challenging you etc).

I would crate both dogs before any food comes out, I'd also be very careful with any chews, toys etc so that there is nothing to trigger a disagreement. It's a lot easier to prevent a fight than to stop one.



> Quote:I'm a little intimidated by him


and he knows it!

Not every dog is a good match for a given foster home so unless you start feeling more comfortable with him I'd suggest finding an alternate place for him & alternate foster dog for you - do you have a trainer that works with your rescue that you can have some daily sessions with?

What If - he had growled/snapped when you attempted to get him off the couch?
He may've acted more submissive in the first home for a variety of reasons, can you ask the original foster or rescue coordinator to come in & assess him in your home?


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Great replies, thank you. 
I will try keeping him on a leash and see how that goes.


----------

